# Help me choose which one to keep.



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Guys. 

Recently, I was gifted a Delta dust collector (model 50-850 if that is important) and I am trying to decide what to do with either it, or my "old" dust collector, which is a Jet (I can't find a model number on it...it just says "Special Edition"). Both of the machines are on wheels, both are 110v / 1 1/2 HP, and both have similar (twin 4") ports for hose connections. Both of the machines are probably several years old, and both of them dump into a bag under the collection area. One of them (the Jet) is the bag type filter that inflates when it is running. The Delta has the super sized pleated filter with an agitator inside to remove the dust that collects in or on the pleats. I'm trying to decide which one I should keep. I don't need both, and as much of a "tool whore" as I am, I don't have enough space for both. The question is, which one should I keep?
Before I bought the Jet (used from Craigslist) I was eyeballing a Dustright system with the agitator. I thought that was a cool idea...but I am still concerned that eventually the pleats are going to clog, and I will need to replace the filter. THAT looks like at least a couple hundred bucks. The bag...might last longer?? Maybe I can clean it....even if I do have to replace it, surely it would be less than the pleated filter.

What would you do??

Thanks in advance!

Brad


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Are the CFMs the same?*

The the listed CFMs are about the same, it comes down to filters. The blower is just that a "blower" trying to force large volumes of air through a filter. The Jet's filter is a porous bag which allows larger particles to pass through and enter your shop environment. It will reach a point where it gets clogged up and will stop the smaller particles, but with less air flowing through it, degrading performance.

The cannister filter on the Delta has more surface area and a better filter material collecting the smaller particles right off. If it has the internal paddles that will help knock the major dust particles off so you can start with a cleaner filter each time. I always forget to give mine a few spins before I use it ..... :sad2:

There is a third possibility where you take the best of both and combine them IF the Jet has a more powerful blower and the diameter of the separators are the same. Just use the cartridge filter and the most powerful blower.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree, whatever you do keep the cartridge filter.

David


----------



## Bullseyeguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks to both of you for your input. I'm going to keep the Delta with the pleated filter, and sell the jet. I appreciate that you guys offered me your opinions!


----------

